# رسم خطوط الكنتور



## زبيدا (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير على ما تعملوا لفائدة كل محتاج وطالب علم ورزق
لدي سؤال هو بالنسبة لي مهم 
كيف ارسم خطوط الكنتور بمعلومية نقاط معطى من المساح في الاوتوكاد دون استخدام اي برنامج مساعد مثل land حيث اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم ذلك يدويا باستخدام اوتوكاد فقط 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## رياض رمضان (27 يوليو 2008)

....سؤال ننتظلر الاخوة المحترفين للاجابة عليه....
وعلى ما اعنقد ليس بمقدور الاوتوكاد رسم خطوط كنتورية البتة....لذا كانت البرامج المساعدة متل السيرفر.
على العموم ...وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## مجد سعد (28 يوليو 2008)

زميلتي العزيزة لايمكن رسم خطوط كنتور باستخدام الاتوكاد خطوط الكنتور لايمكن رسمها الا باستخدام land desktop اذا أردتي الطريقة ارسلتها اليكي


----------



## باسم مرزوق (28 يوليو 2008)

لايمكن استخدام الاوتوكاد فقط لعمل خطوط كنتور بدون استخدامبرنامج مساعد 
مثل لاند او السيرفر وفقك الله


----------



## رياض رمضان (29 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد انه ممكن رسم خطوط كنتور لعدة نقاط بواسطة الامر spline


----------



## زبيدا (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة نعم لو سمحت اخ مجد سعد لو ممكن ترسل الطريقة لرسم خطوط الكانتور ببرنامج land ولك كل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)

اختاه من الممكن رسم خريطة الكنتور فى برنامج السيرفر و عمل تصدير إلى الاوتوكاد
و الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس بغداد (29 يوليو 2008)

يمكن عمل خطوط الكونتور يدويا...لكن بجهد ووقت كبيرين ...وماترسمه بالاوتوكاد بساعات ترسمه باللاند او السيرفير
بدقائق


----------



## مجد سعد (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا احاول ارسال الطريقة لكن هنا مشكلة ولم تنجح المحاولة بعد اسف جدا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (4 أغسطس 2008)

الطريقة ببساطة هى
1- فتح الربنامج والبدأ بعمل مشروع جديد واعطاؤه اسم جديد وملف باسم جديد
2- الذهاب الى point ثم عمل import للنقاط المعدة سابقا على هيئة x y zوذلك بالنوت باد ولا تنسى المسافة
3- لن تظهر لك جميع النقاط فى اعملى زووم ex ثم الى edit points اعملى point grpuP 
4- الانتقال الى terrain ثم terrain model explorer ثم كليك يمين add surface 
5- يظهر surface1 كليك يمين ADD POINT GROUP نختار المجموعه السابقه
6- كليك يمين و BUILD SURFACE
7- ثم من TERRAIN اختارى CONTOUR STYLE MANAGER وذلك لتحديد الفرق الميجور والمينور للفترة الكنتوريه
8- CREAT CONTOUR
9- يمكن كتابة المناسيب على الخطوط من CONTOUR LABELS ثم GROUP INTERIOR ثم عمل اى خط يمر على خطوط الكنتور تظهر المناسيب
مقدم لجميع الاخوه المهندسين والمساحين


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (5 أغسطس 2008)

يمكن رسم خطوط الكنتور عن طريق الاوتوكاد ولكن يجب عمل حسابات سهولتها وصعوبتها على عدد النقاط 

ولكن الطريقة سهلة 

وانا الان اقوم بصياغة هذة الخطوات

والله الموفق


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الرابط يوجد به شرح لتعيين خطوط الكنتور

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97339.html


والله الموفق ...........


----------



## سهم الشرق (6 أغسطس 2008)

المواضيع التي تناقشيها في غاية الاهمية 
أتمنى لكي التوفيق


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## arssa2 (25 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**الموضوع 
**تحميل بيانات النقاط من برنامج الاوتوكادAutoCAD **الى ملف اكسل لاستعمالها في برامج اخرى مثل Surfer V70 **لرسم الخرائط الكونتوريه.

**مقدمه
1-**الفائده من هذا الموضوع 
**الموضوع يفيد المهندسين والرسامين الذين يملكون ملف رسم اوتوكاد ويريدون استخلاص
**البيانات منه وترتيبها في جدول.
**قد يكون عندك بيانات نقاط باكسل قد رسمتها باوتوكاد لكن لمتطلبات العمل في اوتوكاد قمت ربما بتحريك هذه النقاط او قمت بتدويرها بزاويه معينه. 
**في هذه الحاله ستتغير احداثيات هذه النقاط,اي اصبح عندك بيانات XYZ **في جدول
**ورسم لهذه البيانات في اوتوكاد لكن بXYZ **مختلفه تماما.
**في هذه الحاله لن يمكنك رسم الكونتور من البيانات في اكسل لان الرسم سيكون غير حقيقي.
2-**متطلبات العمل 
**برنامج اوتوكاد 
**برنامج dxf2xyz حمله من هنا
**برنامج مايكروسوفت اكسل

**طريقة العمل
**شغل برنامج اوتوكاد وافتح الملف الذي به النقاط ....... (**اذا لم يكن لديك ملف كاد به نقاط **حمله من هنا لتتدرب عليه)




**احفظ الملف في صيغة dxf





**شغل الان برنامج dxf2xyz **كما في الصوره التالية:-





**بعد نقر الزر Output Format
**ستنفتح النافذه التاليه





**اختر الخيار Raw **وحدد الرقم الذي يشير لعدد الرقام بعد الفارزه حسبما يناسبك
**والخيارات في الاعلى على اليسار اتركها فارغة اذا كنت تريد ظهور احداثيات الZ ((Level **في الجدول
**ثم اضغط Ok
**سترجع لك النافذه الاصليه للبرنامج




**الزر رقم 1 في الصوره اعلاه Entities(**الاشياء الموجوده) عند النقر عليه تظهر النافذه التالية:-





**حدد الخيار Points **لكي تشتمل البيانات المستخلصة من الرسم على النقاط
**وعدم تحديد الخيارات Lines **و Polylines **لكي لا تظهر احداثيات الخطوط (ان وجدت) في البيانات النهائية .ثم اضغط Ok 

**الزر رقم 2 Layers **عند النقر عليه تظهر النافذه التالية: 





**مثلما هو موضح بالصوره اختر الخيار All Layers **لكي تنشمل كل النقاط الموجوده بملف الاوتوكاد اذا كانت موزعة على عدة طبقات
**اما اذا كنت تريد نقاط طبقه معينة فاكتب اسم الطبقه في خانة Single Layer Name
**وانقر Ok

**الان حفظ البيانات.كما موضح بالصورة ادناه:- 




**بعد الانتهاء من حفظ البيانات ستجد ملف اسمه بنفس اسم الملف dxf **او باسم انت حددته
**وتكون صيغته غير معروفه كما في الشكل التالي: 





**الان جاء دور برنامج اكسل 
**شغل برنامج اكسل ومن القائمة Data **اختر Import Data **كما في الصورة





**ستظهر النافذه التالية:-





**من القائمة المنسدلة Look in **استعرض الملف الذي حفظته كما في الصورة التالية:-





**حدد الملف المطلوب وانقر Open
**ستظهر نافذة Text Import Wizard **معالج استيراد البيانات 
**اترك الخيارات على ماهي عليه كما في الصوره التالية :-





**وانقر Next

**بعد النقر على Next **ستظهر الصفحة الثانية من المعالج كما في الصورة التالية:-





**عند تحديد الخيار Comma **نقوم بجعل اكسل يتعرف على البيانات بعد الفارزة على انها عمود جديد .
**ننقر Next **للذهاب الى الصفحة الاخيرة من المعالج.

**الصفحة الاخيرة من المعالج :-





**اذا لم يكن الخيار General **منتقى انقر عليه لتحديده وانقر Finish

**بعد النقر على Finish **ستظهر النافذه التالية:-





**حدد الخانه A1 **وانقر Ok
**ستظهر البيانات النهائية كما في الصورة التالية:-





**الان تمت عملية استخلاص البيانات للنقاط الموجوده في ملف AutoCAD **موجود مسبقا
**وما عليك سوى حفظ ملف الاكسل باسم تختاره انت.


**هذه البيانات هي لاحداثيات النقاط XYZ **تكون قاعدة رسم الكونتور 
**فيمكنك بها رسم الخارطة الكونتورية في برنامج سيرفير

**تعمدت ان يكون الشرح مطولا من اجل الفائدة للجميع وللمبتدئين باستخدام الحاسب
**مهندس بغداد


**الرجاء اذا كانت لدى احد الاعضاء طريقة اخرى اسهل ان ينشرها للفائدة
**وشكرا*​


----------



## shehab_nashaat (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohsen0977 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تترسم باليد لكن هتاخد وقت وجهد ............هتقسم المنطقه لشبكه مربعات او مستطيلا وبعدين تقسمها لشبكه مثلثات اللي اصلا بيعملها برامج اللاند ديسك والسيرفر بدون جهد وتبدا تمرر خطوط الكنتور طبعا خطوط الربعات والمثلثات هتقسمها بالملم علشان تمر الخطوط مظبوط.............ربنا يوفق الجميع وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## سميريافاوي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

1


----------



## سميريافاوي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ملك الاسرار (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياخوان المحترفين ممكن رابط فيديو لعمل خطوط الكنتور بواسطة برنامج لاند ديسك توب من الف الى الياء لانني جديد في المساحة ولا اعرف كثيرا وشكراااااا


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الأخت زبيدا

هذا الرابط يستغني عن برنامج اللاند لعمل الكنتور والمقاطع العرضية بس في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272748.html


----------



## أحمد فؤاد طراد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن حضرتك تجيب لنا سورس كويس لبرنامج لاند ديسكتوب وطريقه التعليم بتاعه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

علي ما اعتقد اننا ممكن نعتمد علي الليسبات عن طريق احد المبرمجين ونفهمه القاااعدة اليدية لعمل خطوط الكنتور وضيف الليسب علي الكاد وتظهر خطوط الكتور وافضل خطوط كنتور هي للاند انما من حيث درجة الانحناااء فهي السيرفر والله الموفق


----------

